# Data Error: Cyclic Redundancy Check on Hard Drive



## mysticant

I'm having a problem with my back up hard drive. My D: Drive is recognized in Windows and in my BIOS, but when I try to access the drive in Windows, the computer will freeze. I was able to get some files off of the drive using GetDataBack, but some of my important files are not accessable. I've also tried copying the files in DOS, but get a cyclic redundancy check error. I've tried making an image of the drive with Ghost 9.0, but get the same CRC error. Is there anything I can do to get past/repair the CRC errors and recover all of my files?

thanks!


----------



## dai

go into disk management and check the drive for errors,everything i found on a google search they want to be paid for


----------



## johnwill

You can get them off your backup. :smile: You do have backup, right?

CRC errors are bad news, and short of picking up something like SpinRite and hoping, I doubt you'll get very far. You might give PC Inspector a try, it's free, but they don't claim to be able to deal with hardware failures.


----------



## Stu_computer

Run the hardware wizard to see if the drive has multiple entries listed, if so remove *all *it's entries, then reboot so it can be installed properly.

The most common cause of crc's is the IDE's data cable. Replace it with a new one (check if yours is 40 or 80 conductor), the few dollars spent will save a lot of time and grief. Do this first, trying to recover data over a bad cable is gambling with your data.

You can run checkdisk to *clean up* the problem, but you will lose all corrupt data-(text is recoverable from the chk files made). As said above, *change cable, attempt data recovery,* then run checkdisk to recover the hd.





Using Checkdisk...
Click Start, select Run, In the box, type *cmd*, Click Ok, type *chkdsk D: /r*
System may report it needs to reboot to perform full clean, and it may take quite a while to complete, so enjoy a break. :lurk:
.


----------



## jkhumalo

mysticant said:


> I'm having a problem with my back up hard drive. My D: Drive is recognized in Windows and in my BIOS, but when I try to access the drive in Windows, the computer will freeze. I was able to get some files off of the drive using GetDataBack, but some of my important files are not accessable. I've also tried copying the files in DOS, but get a cyclic redundancy check error. I've tried making an image of the drive with Ghost 9.0, but get the same CRC error. Is there anything I can do to get past/repair the CRC errors and recover all of my files?
> 
> thanks!


----------

